
The Secret Ingredient to the Best Startup Fundraising Pitches - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/inevitability/
======
minimaxir
This article makes the argument "The Secret Ingredient to the best Startup
Fundraising Pitches is that there is no secret ingredient; you have to figure
it out for yourself," which is not particularly insightful.

